# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كشري على اصوله

## همسات وله

في عده طرق لاعداد الكشري وهذه احدى الطرق ..، 

هذه شكل الكشري ..، 
 
المقادير:
عيش منقوع – بصل مفروم – بصل شرائح (جوانح ) – مكرونه –
بلاليط محمص – عدس اخضر – طماط صلصل – ملح – بهارات – ثوم – شوربه ماجي خضار ( اختياري ) – طماط مقطع – ثوم مفروم ..، 
 
الطريقه :
نسلق العيش بالطريقه العااديه وكذلك نسلق المكرونه والبلاليط معااا والعدس بقدر لحاله حتى ينضجون لم ينضج العيش وقبل تصفيته ضيف له البلاليط والمكرونه ..، 
 

والعدس الاخضر نحركه حتى تتوزع كل المكونات ونصفيه ونتركه 
حتى يصفي عدل بعده نرجعه بنفس القدر نتركه على نار هادئه حتى ينشف نمقلى نحمص البصل مع قليل من الزيت ..، 
 
لم يذبل البصل نضيف عليه الثوم والبهارات والملح ونحركه حتى تتوزع البهارات عدل نضيف قطع الطماط ونضيف عليه قليل من الماء ونتركه حتى نضج ..، 
 

لم ذاب الطماط نضربه بالخلاط حتى ينعم ومايكون فيه اي قطع طماط نرجع الخليط بنفس المقلى ونضيف عليه الطماط صلصل ..، 
 
واشوي من الشوربه ونقلبه عدل ونتركه يشتد اشوي نحمص جوانح البصل حتى يكون بني غامق بعده نضيفه الى صلصل الطماط ونحركه ( واذا تبين خلى اشوي من البصل ونثريه على طبق التقديم كـ زينه ) ..، 
 
وهذا شكله النهائي ..،
 

بالعاافيه ..، 
[IMG]***********************/forum/images/smilies/aa3.gif[/IMG] ان شاء الله يعجبكم ..، 

همساااات وله [IMG]***********************/forum/images/smilies/aa5.gif[/IMG]  
ملطوش لعيونكم الحلوين

----------


## شوق الربيع

يمممم لذيييذا

مشكووووره على الوصفه

يعطيك العافية




تحياااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**

*الله يعطيج الف عاافيهـ ع الطرح..*
*من يد مانعدمهااا..*
*تسلميييين على اللطش الحلوو..*
*بانتظار جديدج..*
**

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## فرح

يسلمووحبيبتي هـــــــموووسه
ع الوصفه الرااائعه
تسلم الايااادي ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا لطشك المتألق 
ننتظر الاكلات الشهيه ياااقلبي 
موفقه

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## همسات وله

> يمممم لذيييذا
> 
> مشكووووره على الوصفه
> 
> يعطيك العافية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تحياااااتي



 
يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> **
> 
> *الله يعطيج الف عاافيهـ ع الطرح..*
> *من يد مانعدمهااا..*
> *تسلميييين على اللطش الحلوو..*
> *بانتظار جديدج..*
> **



يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

[IMG]http://img179.**************/img179/3606/10412374712137220401fm8.gif[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

> 



[IMG]http://img179.**************/img179/3606/10412374712137220401fm8.gif[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

> يسلمووحبيبتي هـــــــموووسه
> 
> ع الوصفه الرااائعه
> تسلم الايااادي ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا لطشك المتألق 
> ننتظر الاكلات الشهيه ياااقلبي 
> موفقه



 
يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> يسلمو على الطرح ويعطيك العافيه



 

يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*حلاوته كشري بروبيان برووستد موطبيعي لذييييييييييييييييييذ*
*يسلمو عالطريقه* 
*يعطيك الله الف عافيه*
*والله لايحرمنا من ماكولاتك الطيبه* 
*بطلع قبل لا اغمر من الجوع*
*سوو*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلموووووووووووووو
على اللطش اللذيذ
يعطيك الف عافية
تحياتي

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

مشكوره اختي على الوصفه ويعطيك الف الف عافيه
ضروري  اجربها في اسرع وقت ممكن 
كل الموده

----------


## حوت البحرين

_تسلم ايدك على الكشري_
_شكله بلاااااااااااااااااااااوي_
_مشكوره عمه_
_الله يعطيك العافيه_

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## همسات وله

> *حلاوته كشري بروبيان برووستد موطبيعي لذييييييييييييييييييذ*
> 
> *يسلمو عالطريقه* 
> *يعطيك الله الف عافيه*
> *والله لايحرمنا من ماكولاتك الطيبه* 
> *بطلع قبل لا اغمر من الجوع*
> 
> *سوو*






يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

ويعطيك العاااافيه خيو 


وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> يسلموووووووووووووو
> على اللطش اللذيذ
> يعطيك الف عافية
> تحياتي




يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> مشكوره اختي على الوصفه ويعطيك الف الف عافيه
> 
> ضروري اجربها في اسرع وقت ممكن 
> 
> كل الموده







يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

والله يعطيك الف مليون ترليون عاااافيه

جربيهاااا وقولي رااايك

وعزميني على صحن من تحت ديااااتك الحلوين


وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> _تسلم ايدك على الكشري_
> 
> _شكله بلاااااااااااااااااااااوي_
> _مشكوره عمه_
> 
> _الله يعطيك العافيه_







يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

الله يعطي العاااافيه ولد اخويي


وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> 





يسلمو غنااااتي عالمرور 

وما ننحرم من هالطله ياااارب

تحيااااتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

**

يسلمووووووو هموووسة ..
ويعطيج العافية ع الوصفة الشهية ,
ولا حرمنا منج .

----------


## همسات وله

> **
> 
> يسلمووووووو هموووسة ..
> ويعطيج العافية ع الوصفة الشهية ,
> ولا حرمنا منج .

----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## همسات وله

> 



يسلمو عزيزتي 

ومشكوره عالمرور الطيب 

والله يعطيك العاااافيه 

نورتي حبيبتي

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> 



 
يسلمو عزيزتي 

ومشكوره عالمرور الطيب 

والله يعطيك العاااافيه 

نورتي حبيبتي

تحيااااتي

----------


## ياخي وخروا

يسلموووووووو لذيذا   ماشاء الله  عليك

----------


## نيسليهآن

شكلهآ لذيذة

مشكوورة حبيبتي على هالطبخة اللذيذة 

جآري التطبيق

أرق التحآيآ لشخصك :

نيسليهآن

----------


## ورده محمديه

من جد شكله مرهـ يشهي 
يسلموووووووا على التحسييييرهـ 

موفقهـ وعساااااكـِ على القوهــ

----------

